# Game #31: Utah Jazz (19-14) @ Los Angeles Lakers (25-5) [1/2]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I will be at this one! woo!

Happy New Year Everyone! :cheers:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I haven't been really following other Western Conference teams but where is Boozer? Again on injured list?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> I haven't been really following other Western Conference teams but where is Boozer? Again on injured list?


He has missed 21 straight games, and it was announced yesterday that he will undergo arthroscopic surgery on his left knee.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> He has missed 21 straight games, and it was announced yesterday that he will undergo arthroscopic surgery on his left knee.


Ouch.....


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Jazz are missing two of their top five players, we better not lose this one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God.. Finally a game. I ****ing hate these long lay offs.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets shake the rust off and get back to work!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Utah isn't that good this year. We better win by double figures.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's start the New Year off with a big win; have fun at the game, Cris.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No Boozer should help us out a lot.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And no Millsap, seeing as Okur is their main defensive presence in the post, we REALLY need to get it to Gasol/Bynum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I thought Millsap was supposed to be back tonight? I don't care if they are shorthanded, we had better send a message tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Darth Bryant said:


> God.. Finally a game. I ****ing hate these long lay offs.


Don't worry. 

Lakers play their next 14 games in 26 days. Plenty of games to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice game thus far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know people will turn on me here.....

But I think I'm starting to agree with Phil on starting Walton.. At least long enough to get us running the offense. It really seems to help us get off to good starts offensively.. And Luke is at least an intelligent defender, unlike Vlade..

Great hustle from everyone on defense. Kobe is looking spectacular to start. Not settling, taking it to the rim. Love it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great half. Little sloppy at the end, but it's really hard to nitpick the defense and offense tonight. 

Kobe was unstoppable.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau with a great 1st half as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Only person playing defense in the second half is Bynum now. Sad...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice play by Fish


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This place is really empty tonight...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are getting killed on the board by Okur and Millsap.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There we go Lamar!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Where's the foul??


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Whoa..nice steal there by Ariza


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ariza is the man, he is an absolute animal


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Awww no tacos...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn...no tacos tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau running the sick fast break!! lol


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh well, good win i guess i wish we didn't almost chose it away though...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau :lol:

That was sweeeeeet.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah Pau is absolutly ridiculous.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Urghh..I don't like how we are playing. This team is too relaxed in second half..careless turnovers. The production from bench is limited. Lakers have to have their butts kicked hard to know that this isn't gonna be a cruising season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That drive from Pau between the legs to Ariza was ****ing awesome.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Player of the game is either Kobe or Trevor.. Both were ****ing awesome tonight... Trevor had 5 steals.. And was HUGE in the fourth.. But Kobe played good the entire game.. So I'm fine with either.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe playing effortlessly. Haven't seen him look this good since, well, last season I guess. His efficiency is off the charts the last 3 weeks. 

And that Pau fast break...too funny.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice 40 point game by Kobe, oh and by the way why does Phil continue to keep Bynum out of the fourth, i mean we were getting killed on the boards by Mehmet Okur.

Oh well i should stop nitpicking, good win for the most part.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Well, Bynum has been a bit of bum lately. Looks disinterested out there. Disappointing season so far. I'll start to get worried if he doesn't pick it up in the next month.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ Well, Bynum has been a bit of bum lately. Looks disinterested out there. Disappointing season so far. I'll start to get worried if he doesn't pick it up in the next month.


I'm not particularly concerned. His rebounding sucked tonight, but he had some big blocks on Williams during the run. Last year he was the second option, this year he's the third... And maybe fourth when Fisher is jacking up shots instead of passing. So his scoring is going to be a bit erratic.

The rebounding is about picking spots and when he and Gasol are both on the floor he tends to have problems figuring out where to go for the rebounds. He rebounds much better when he's the only seven footer on the floor for the Lakers. I think it's because he likes to box out in the same spots as Gasol, but for obvious reasons Gasol beats him to it. And Gasol is a much faster, quicker big, so he's always going to get the best spots on most nights. 

As long as Bynum is keeping guards out of the paint, blocking shots in the fourth, and playing good man/man defense, rebounding half way decent most nights.. Lakers are going to get a title in my opinion. The rest is just a bonus. Drews 21, he's got many years ahead of him to be the second and maybe even first option one day.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Played very well:
Kobe
Pau
Ariza
Odom

Played terribly:
Fisher
Bynum
Sasha

No One Cares:
VladRad
Luke

I'm starting to get worried about Drew, but Pau and Kobe were awesome tonight. Shaky defense at times, and bad rebounding, but they got it together when they needed to.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That fastbreak by Pau was so awesome.

Great game overall, but a disappointing 3rd quarter for the most part (even though we were up 16 at the end of it) and disappointing first half of the 4th quarter.

Kobe or Ariza = POTG for me. Keep picking, people.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sasha has been incredibly unconsistant pretty much this whole year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe for POTG. Yeah i saw on at least 3 or 4 occasions Drew go up for the block and our other bigs (Pau and Odom) forget to box out which allowed Okur and Millsap to grab the offensive board. If Bynum is gonna be the last line of defense someone else is gonna have to be there to clean up the boards. For the most part Odom did ok with that, but Pau left Drew out to hang on a number of occasions.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> Nice 40 point game by Kobe, oh and by the way why does Phil continue to keep Bynum out of the fourth, i mean we were getting killed on the boards by Mehmet Okur.
> 
> Oh well i should stop nitpicking, good win for the most part.


Bynum has been playing like Garb the last few weeks.. maybe if he starts playing better on both ends of the floor he would be in in the 4th..


People should stop complaining about how we play... this team is so unpredictable that as long as we keep winning games im ok with it. These games won't even matter at the end of the season so as long as we have home court in the playoffs I will be happy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No Tacos for me last night 

The boo's are so loud when that happens.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------

